# Went Shopping....what Did I Buy??



## Rodney Young (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey All,
  Went to buy a couple of adjustable tail stocks that I ws hoping I could use on my Atlas mill. When I got there the guy had all kinds of "stuff". I ended up as usual buying things that looked cool even though I had no idea what they were! Most of the items are wel used/ dirty/light rust but not anything I can't deal with. Have a few pics though of what is this thing??







  Not sure what I got in pics 2,3 ,4 and a few other misc parts!? (some items too big for my poor litlle mill but some may be adaptable which is cool as I like to play!)
  Rodney


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 11, 2016)

2, 2, and 4 look like tooling for a turret lathe or an automatic screw machine, guessing a bit...

What are the two stepped plates in the last pic?


----------



## francist (Apr 11, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> 2, 2, and 4 look like tooling for a turret lathe or an automatic screw machine, guessing a bit...
> 
> What are the two stepped plates in the last pic?



I'm wondering if they aren't hold downs? Typically used in shaper work for holding thin pieces to the table. Starrett makes #54's I believe, although these are not them. I covet a set although haven't sprung for any yet.

-frank


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 11, 2016)

francist said:


> I'm wondering if they aren't hold downs? Typically used in shaper work for holding thin pieces to the table. Starrett makes #54's I believe, although these are not them. I covet a set although haven't sprung for any yet.
> 
> -frank


Oh, OK.  I have some of the Starrett hold downs for flat work.  Why would you want four steps?  Are they at different heights?


----------



## francist (Apr 11, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Oh, OK.  I have some of the Starrett hold downs for flat work.  Why would you want four steps?  Are they at different heights?


No idea, but they just look so similar to that shape. These ones are pretty big though.

-frank


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 11, 2016)

Step parallels for stacking to different heights?


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 11, 2016)

Pic 3 and 4 is called Box tools. They are used in screw machines and turret lathe as Bob said.


----------



## Rodney Young (Apr 11, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Oh, OK.  I have some of the Starrett hold downs for flat work.  Why would you want four steps?  Are they at different heights?


The plates appear to be mirror images of each other the stepped side on each one has a few marks where you can see the cutter found its mark so I'm guessing they are/ were used with the stepped side up. 
  Rodney


----------



## Rodney Young (Apr 11, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> Pic 3 and 4 is called Box tools. They are used in screw machines and turret lathe as Bob said.


Thanks Bob and  kd4gij,  at least now I know what they are called!
  Rodney


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 11, 2016)

Picture 5 is a tail stock for a rotary table or dividing head. Looks like you have 2 of them.


----------



## Rodney Young (Apr 11, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> Picture 5 is a tail stock for a rotary table or dividing head. Looks like you have 2 of them.


Yes, they are twins, only the colors are different was thinking about modifying one to make it into a dividing head and use the other for the tail stock as designed.

Rodney


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks like you met Niel?


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a set or two of the hold downs that you talked about and they don't look like what I see in the bottom picture . Like Bob said I think they might be stepted paralles.  The piece in the first and second pictures with the  hole and the micrometer   looks to be for setting the bit  on a boreing bar.  I am likely wrong.


----------



## Rodney Young (Apr 12, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> I have a set or two of the hold downs that you talked about and they don't look like what I see in the bottom picture . Like Bob said I think they might be stepted paralles.  The piece in the first and second pictures with the  hole and the micrometer   looks to be for setting the bit  on a boreing bar.  I am likely wrong.


  Hi David,
  The hold downs or parellels don't have any 90degree edges, the ends taper in about 1 degree from rear to front and the rear edge (thickest part) is tapered about 5 degrees from top edge to bottom at the thick part. Measures 12" by 1 13/16" by 3/8" thick at the rear edge.
  Actually I'll bet you are on the right track with the tool with the micrometer. It even has pads cast into it for the tool to rest on!
  Rodney


----------



## Rodney Young (Apr 12, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Looks like you met Niel?


Hey Ken,
Niel? Is he a redkneck like me who always uses tools for other than thier intended purposes? 

  Rodney


----------



## westsailpat (Apr 12, 2016)

Lots of cool stuff Rodney , I especially like the Starrett test indicator . I had one once back in the 70's  . I "updated"  for a Tesa Interapid , I really wish I had still had the Starrett Last Word . I've been looking on the Bay for one and I noticed that Craftsman had at one time sold a test indicator that was very similar to the Starrett but with the Craftsman logo .


----------



## Rodney Young (Apr 12, 2016)

westsailpat said:


> Lots of cool stuff Rodney , I especially like the Starrett test indicator . I had one once back in the 70's  . I "updated"  for a Tesa Interapid , I really wish I had still had the Starrett Last Word . I've been looking on the Bay for one and I noticed that Craftsman had at one time sold a test indicator that was very similar to the Starrett but with the Craftsman logo .



  Thanks,
  Just wish the indicator was complete, need to source quite a few parts. Likely will buy another one and keep this one for parts!
  Since I'm starting out with pretty much nothing I take what I can get for now. The old prairie farm boy in me just cant resist a challenge.....or a deal!!
  Rodney


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 12, 2016)

Rodney Young said:


> Hi David,
> The hold downs or parellels don't have any 90degree edges, the ends taper in about 1 degree from rear to front and the rear edge (thickest part) is tapered about 5 degrees from top edge to bottom at the thick part. Measures 12" by 1 13/16" by 3/8" thick at the rear edge.
> Actually I'll bet you are on the right track with the tool with the micrometer. It even has pads cast into it for the tool to rest on!
> Rodney


Your description of the angles on those parallels make me near positive that they are hold down plates that grip the sides of thin, flat work. like the Starrett 54's do.  I think the additional steps are to hold the work up off the table for through cuts.


----------



## easymike29 (Apr 13, 2016)

The hold downs are stepped to allow for tool clearance at the end of the cross feed. The steps accommodate different thicknesses of material rather than just the thinnest or thickest. It's an attempt at a happy medium.

Gene


----------

